# Samsung SyncMaster 753DF Shutdown?



## silenthunder (Aug 18, 2004)

When I try to find my Max Core with my Radeon 9600 xt... My monitor will shut itself off, like automatic shutoff... I don't understand why?

I've turned off all shutdown timers and such so that it doesn't turn off after any certain amount of time...

Why is this shutting off my monitor?


----------



## Frozen (Aug 18, 2004)

Your card may be clock locked...


----------



## silenthunder (Aug 18, 2004)

Is there any way to unlock it? or check to make sure...

that sucks...


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 18, 2004)

your card crashes and sends no more signal so the monitor thinks the pc is off and goes zZzzzZ


----------



## Frozen (Aug 18, 2004)

Good way to put it 

Flash.....thas all i can say


----------



## silenthunder (Aug 18, 2004)

now that you've told me whats wrong, How to I fix it?

I'm not a smart guy, step by steps are preferred...


----------



## Frozen (Aug 18, 2004)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=11


----------



## Sierra Sonic (Aug 18, 2004)

So, you have the same monitor as me. ;o 

It must be your video card, because it doesnt happen to me.


----------

